# Winter routes and campsites down to Spain



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi

Having just about convinced Mrs GMJ as to the efficacy of spending a couple of weeks chasing some winter sun in January on the Med coast of Spain, I could now do with some guidance on routes and campsites to use on the way down, if you could...

We will be using the Chunnel and will take around a week to get there (and indeed, a week to get back).

Ideally we will drive for 3 days at around 2-3 hours a day; then stop somewhere on the 3rd night for 2 nights to recharge Mrs GMJ's batteries (figuratively speaking) ; then drive for another 3 days at 2-3 hours per day. We can only really do a max of 3 hours per day driving as Mrs GMJ gets very tired when travelling (due to her MS).

So any advice on routes (toll and toll free) and campsites would be most gratefully received.

ta

Graham :smile2:


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Graham,

I do the trip to Javea on the Costa Blance twice a year, October to November and then March to May, been doing it for many years.

In January there will be few sites open and whilst you can still use some Aires the water will almost certainly be turned off. Some people may question what I do on the 'winter runs' but I have been doing it for over 20 years and never had a problem.

My route in France is on the Autoroute via Rouen, Poitiers, Tours, Bordeau to the border. I stop overnight on the service areas, not motorway aires, and park in the car area near to the shop. By doing this I am in a well lighted area with staff in the shop overnight. I don't park with the lorries as you are lost in between high sided vehicles and it is dark. The van has a Vanbitz alarm installed which means that the alarm on doors and hatches is active whilst we are inside. Flashing LED's are fitted front, back and along the sides which I feel is a deterrent, windows fitted with Milenco window alarms which would alert us if an attempt was made to gain access there.

These areas are only a few miles apart so you can pull in as soon as necessary. Water is freely available.

In Spain I do similar, just using service stations which are open 24/7, not the ones closed overnight. From the border I make for Pamplona, then Zaragoza. There is a good stop at Sobradiel services, just before Zaragoza. Next one new services on the free motorway to Valencia at Ferreruela de Huerva or carpark at Dinopolis in Teruel.

The non toll route has the disadvantage that it is more difficult to find overnight stops.

Let me know if you need any more info.

Mike


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Graham this is the route we took down to Spain last year......................the A75 via Millau is toll free and is usually kept open in the event of snow.............but no weather problems at all last year. 

Depending on your progress Vilanova or Peniscola would be good turn arounds or as has been discussed Bonterra Park at Benicassim.I think all of these would need booking.

Let me know if you want any specific information.


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

Well I can only just echo the previous respondents .....
It will be difficult to find good stopovers in north France. Campsites will be closed , Aires open but without facilities.
Even in southern France the campsites mostly close at end Sept. and , although there are a few sites down the Spanish coast past Barca and Tarragona , you will have to have advice as to what's open.
On the previous posters attachment...
Totana and Gandia will be no use ( good tho they are....) as they are south of Bonterra .....
I would , personally, also stop in well lit service areas .......at a push ......., but NEVER in French motorway Aires and certainly not Spanish motorway Aires ( where you will find signs saying DON'T overnight....!)
I also think the central A75 French motorway would be the preferable route. After Lodeve , it would need to be a very bad year to get much snow down to the Spanish border....but it will be COLD......all the way to Alicante.....
Good luck....
Garcia


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

javea said:


> I stop overnight on the *service areas*, not motorway aires...,


Mike

Do you mean the ones with petrol stations on them on the motorways (as opposed to the random stops with just toilets)?

Graham :smile2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Do you want to borrow the hound from hell?

Stop anywhere you want , he will overprotect in killer mode

As long as you can put up with him between times, not a problem 

Sandra


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

I would have thought that if Graham only wants to drive 2 - 3 hours a day he and his wife wouldn't want to spend the rest of each day on service areas. But I might be wrong. 


Chris


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We travelled Spain in late oct early Nov

And found places to stay 

Campsites were closed by and large 

But we managed

Sandra


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

GMJ said:


> Mike
> 
> Do you mean the ones with petrol stations on them on the motorways (as opposed to the random stops with just toilets)?
> 
> Graham :smile2:


Graham,

Yes, definitely the proper motorway services with the full facilities, most definitely not the Aires with toilet facilities.

Mike


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

ChrisandJohn said:


> I would have thought that if Graham only wants to drive 2 - 3 hours a day he and his wife wouldn't want to spend the rest of each day on service areas. But I might be wrong.
> 
> Chris


Difficulty is that there will be very few campsites open when Graham is travelling, certainly not within every 2 to 3 hours. I suppose he could use the closed Aires and fill up with water at service stations when needed.

Mike


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

There is more than that

Places closed in summer to tourists are available off season 

Wilding spots

Sandra


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

If you look at the list I posted there are certainly campsites open with a reasonable distance in between. We travelled in January and the aires we used at Mennetou and Millau are both in the Centre of town and as safe as any campsite.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks all

We are not averse to using an aire or two as and when required. 

Graham :smile2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Webby1 said:


> If you look at the list I posted there are certainly campsites open with a reasonable distance in between. We travelled in January and* the aires we used at Mennetou and Millau *are both in the Centre of town and as safe as any campsite.


Pete

Did these aires have the water on when you were there in January?

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

We always fill up at the campsites which is enough to to carry through

Mennetou was just car park in the Centre of the village with 2 hook ups........................shops nearby and supermarket to buy water.......just 1 night

Millau has water,emptying point and hook up for I think €12......................bit complex to access barrier so ask again if you decide to use it.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

I thought that we had problems with a winter route down through France with all the aire/site closures!

Averaging 55mph (as opposed to a cruising speed)I reckon you that you are looking at driving a distance of around 165 miles in a three hour day. With that in mind I would suggest considering the following stops.

Brionne - Camping Les Marronnies, Pont Authou. - 164 miles approx.

Ste-Maure-De-Touraine (Aire) - 180 

Bordeaux - Camping Le Village Du Lac Bordeaux. - 195

St-Jean-De-Luz - Camping Larrouleta, Urrange. - 135

Zaragoza - Camping Ciudad De Zaragosa. - 181

Peniscola, or wherever. - 152

All the above are open all year, although I would certainly ring beforehand and confirm, and close to the main Eastern through routes.

The distance to Bordeaux is a bit of a stretch but there is a good campsite, La Futurist, at Jaunay Clan near Poitiers, and the aire at Futurescope, Poitiers, which are both open in the winter.

Personally I don't think that Aires are a reliable stop given that they could be closed, although I have had to include one to make a fit. Neither would I recommend overnighting on motorway stations of any sort as from personal experience and reputation they are known to offer the highest risk of encountering trouble, which in your circumstances you can do without.

Camping Larrouleta is the most popular stopover on the route with dozens of others doing the same and the chance to take in St-Jean-du-Luz whilst there.

Have fun whatever you choose.

Ron


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

For East read West!!!


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

ob1 said:


> I thought that we had problems with a winter route down through France with all the aire/site closures!
> 
> Averaging 55mph (as opposed to a cruising speed)I reckon you that you are looking at driving a distance of around 165 miles in a three hour day. With that in mind I would suggest considering the following stops.
> 
> ...


Ron

This information is most welcome. Many thanks for taking the trouble to plot this. I had started a similar exercise but this does take out some of the pain.

Once again many thanks









Graham :smile2:


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

If you follow ob1's excellent route can I recommend that at Sainte Maure de Touraine you stop at https://m.campercontact.com/en/fran...-touraine/8504/le-bois-chaudron?sitecode=8504. This place is more a campsite than aire, nice countryside surroundings, pleasant owner, 5 minutes from supermarket with cheap diesel.

Mike


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

ob1 said:


> I thought that we had problems with a winter route down through France with all the aire/site closures!
> 
> Averaging 55mph (as opposed to a cruising speed)I reckon you that you are looking at driving a distance of around 165 miles in a three hour day. With that in mind I would suggest considering the following stops.
> 
> ...


Ron

One thing if I may?

Will these sites be OK in January if the ground is soggy? By that I mean, in your experiences, do they have hard standing?

ta

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

For the past three years we've travelled down to Portugal in December or January. Just made sure we had a full tank of water to start with. Sometimes you strike lucky with water sometimes not. Keep your water usage as low as possible, e.g. wet wipes help . There are plenty of Aires etc for overnight stops, it only takes us 4 days to get to Spain where most stopovers have all facilities operational. If push comes to shove then buy bottled water. Doesn't work out much dearer than the 2 or 3 euros charged on some Aires anyway.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

GMJ said:


> Ron
> 
> One thing if I may?
> 
> ...


Graham

Yes, they do all have hard standings, as do those at Poitiers. Also we have found that even campsites without will invariably let you use their inner roadways to park on in dire weather in the winter - if only to save their grass!

Ron


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks again Ron

I have plotted the route and with the campsites you mention (and the aire/campsite that Jean mentioned) it works well for us. We would stay for 2 nights on one of the sites en route just to give Mrs GMJ a break from travelling...

Graham :smile2:


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Graham

Just to confuse you, or give you more choice, depending how you see it, I should have mentioned that there are three aires at St-Maure-De-Touraine if you do stop there:

Aire de Stationment, Parking Ronsard. (41.1080 0.61640) Centre location (200m), hard standing, off road and quite, baker round corner. The one I would choose.

Aire de Service, Bois De Chadron. (47.10861 0.61440) Close to the one above but next to the main road, hard standing.

Private Aire, (47.0931 0.61280) A couple of miles south in rural location. Good facilities but grass pitches. However it has a large hard inner surface area which I would imagine they put to use in the winter when use is light.

All open year round. Have a look on Google Earth?

Ron


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks Ron (again :smile2

I have looked at all the sites you mention and alternatives: going on to Poitiers or the suggestion that Mike made.

Choices, choices :smile2:

I have also found a site 55mins from Calais for on the way back but would prefer one with a personal recommendation if possible. I shall probably use the same sites as on the way down but with an amendment to stay closer to the Chunnel.

I have also contacted a number of sites in Spain for our 2 weeks and have 4 options to present to Mrs GMJ tomorrow...so fingers crossed it will be a full set of green lights tomorrow:wink2:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Graham,

My first and last night's are spent at Baie de Somme services about an hour from Calais on the motorway towards Abbeville.

This an unusual facility which has a specific area set aside for motorhomes and caravans, some distance away from the service area itself. It comprises parking within a landscaped sector, nice and quiet with a walkway of perhaps 200/300 metres to the service area itself, over a lake filled with fish and ducks on the water. There is a tower from which you can look out over the countryside.

There is a bourne in the main area for water and disposal of grey and black waste.

If you are heading that way on your outward journey I suggest you pop in and have a look, well signed, carry straight on over the island past the service area and you will come to the parking area at the end of the road.

Mike


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

GMJ said:


> Thanks Ron (again :smile2
> 
> I have looked at all the sites you mention and alternatives: going on to Poitiers or the suggestion that Mike made.
> 
> Graham :smile2:


The aire at the Futurescope, Poitiers, theme park is really convenient as it's just off the junction of the A10/E5 motorway. It's a dedicated motorhome area within the main parking area for the park. Usual Bourne facility. The park itself will be closed in January I believe but the parking areas are open - or were when we last stayed a couple of years ago. It's worth a look and if you don't fancy it you can always go to the campsite instead.

Ron


----------



## SteveRallye1 (Nov 29, 2016)

We did the route down to Spain via Rouen stopping at Gace aire ,right in front of the Marie which is a lovely Chatau, then Futurescope followed by an aire in Biaritz.All good but as this was early December,no water on. As previous posts we took enough water with us and were careful in usage. Weatherwise ,it was 2/3 degrees and frosts till we got midway between Gace and Futurescope, At Futurescope we were sat out in warm sunshine having our lunch in 15deg, at Biaritz it was touching 20 deg.Enjoy.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

SteveRallye1 said:


> We did the route down to Spain via Rouen stopping at Gace aire ,right in front of the Marie which is a lovely Chatau, then Futurescope followed by an aire in Biaritz.All good but as this was early December,no water on. As previous posts we took enough water with us and were careful in usage. Weatherwise ,it was 2/3 degrees and frosts till we got midway between Gace and Futurescope, At Futurescope we were sat out in warm sunshine having our lunch in 15deg, at Biaritz it was touching 20 deg.Enjoy.


SteveRallyle1

Just to update the record, was your above trip during last December? We have used the Futurescope aire several times in January/February up until a couple of years ago and the bourne station was always working. In fact the aire office was also manned most times.

If only we could guarantee the weather?

Ron


----------

